# Transfert marque-pages Firefox



## Crismac (28 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 
Est-il possible de récupérer mon marque-page de Firefox qui est sur une partition de mon ordinateur avec un système X.3, pour le mettre sur ma partition actuelle qui est en X. 4.

Merci.


----------



## GuaGua (28 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Dans firefox il y a une fonction export, qui te crée un fichier "bookmark.html"
il te suffira de l'importer dans ton autre partition.


----------



## Crismac (28 Juin 2006)

Elle est o&#251; cette fonction export ?

Merci.

Avant je d&#233;placai le fichier Firefox de la biblioth&#233;que /de mon user /application support
mais l&#224; &#231;a ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## GuaGua (28 Juin 2006)

Tu vas dans Marques pages>Gerer les marques pages... et la fichier>exporter...


----------



## Crismac (28 Juin 2006)

OK, merci, je ne savais pas.
Mais entre temps j'avais refait ma manip habituelle et cette fois sa a marché.

La prochaine fois je procéderai par le fonction export.


----------

